# Network adapter not found.

## shadowcoder

We recently upgraded one of our servers from kernel 2.6.20 to 2.6.37, and this sever is working correctly, however when I attempt to clone the server using partimage to a server with identical physical hardware (these are blade servers), the network card is not detected and when I try to run an ifconfig eth0, I get the error "ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"

We're using the Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708S Gigabit card, with the driver compiled in the kernel. I have also recompiled the kernel on the cloned system with no effect. If I boot to the older version of the kernel (2.6.20), the network adapter works fine.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## cach0rr0

most likely a udev quirk

nuke your 70-persistent-net.rules from /etc/udev/rules.d and reboot, see if it doesnt come up

if it does, brilliant. If not, do cat /proc/net/dev and see if eth* shows up at all.

----------

## shadowcoder

That did it!

Thank you so much for your help!

----------

